Ask HN: Is your company not using React.js due to PATENT file? - dominotw
======
palcu
I taught that they've dropped that claim when they updated[0] their patent
grant.

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9356508](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9356508)

~~~
dominotw
but the patents file is still there which our patent lawyers object to.

------
smt88
For reference:
[https://github.com/facebook/react/blob/master/PATENTS](https://github.com/facebook/react/blob/master/PATENTS)

